# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  !!!  RODINE MAJICE   !!!  sve sto trebate znati o prodaji

## leonisa

rodine majice mozete kupiti u Rodi, Caniceva 14 (Keglic) utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h.

takodjer ih mozete kupiti na svim Rodinim akcijama u svim gradovima u kojima ih odrzavamo.

no, majice mozete naruciti iz Rode na mail ured@roda.hr ili telefonskim pozivom na 61 77 500 utorkom i cetvrtkom 12-16h. Takodjer preko tog maila i telefonskog broja mozete dobiti vise informacija vezanih uz izbor, natpis, velicinu, dostavu itd.  :Smile:

----------

